# 11 weeks and shed of his baby fuzz. *sigh*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rafe is getting so ridiculously big it's crazy. I haven't sticked him recently (last time I did, he was 11.3 hands). I will probably do that tomorrow providing the wind is down. Anyway, here he is at 11 weeks old. Mostly shed off to a beautiful rich chesnut and HE GREW INTO HIS HEAD!!! Now he doesn't look so fugly as he did as a baby LOL. The other horses that he is in with are Dobe and Pokey, just for reference, Dobe is 14.3 and Pokey is about 15.1 or 15.2.



















Managed to catch him on a bathroom break 































































Gonna have a nice broad back for bareback riding when he grows up.













































His training is progressing nicely. He leads very well (though he doesn't always stop when I do, working on that), drops his head for the halter, picks up his feet like an old champ and holds them up as long as I want, and is now learning to stand tied. When he gets just a bit older, I will start ponying him on some short trail rides and walks through town just so that he can have some experience with big scary things before I get in the saddle even though it is still 3 or 4 years off. Gonna get him gelded at the first available chance cause I don't want any testosterone running through his veins, he is a big enough s**t-head already so probably at 6 months or so, he is gonna get the snip. Plus, he already has the cresty neck that I like the looks of so I won't need to leave the gonads for that either.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww he's turning out beautifully! sounds like you are putting some good foundation work on him, can't wait to see how he progresses


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_He's turning out to be a lovely little boy. I'm liking his colour.  
I look forward to seeing how big he gets! 
_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

awww what a cutie! he's gonna be quite a handsome guy =D


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _He's turning out to be a lovely little boy. I'm liking his colour.  _
> _I look forward to seeing how big he gets! _


I second that, I love the colour!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Another 8-12 weeks and he's going to be looking down on Dobe lol


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL horses and an absolutely STUNNING colt!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If you lived about 10 hours closer you would need to watch out for me stealing your horses. Esp. your perch. lol. jk.........


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

close2prfct said:


> Another 8-12 weeks and he's going to be looking down on Dobe lol


 :shock: Oh, I know. Scary. LOL.

Thanks guys, I think he is gonna turn out pretty nicely as well. He is balancing out nicely and seems to have decent confo so he should make a nice ranch horse (providing he isn't too big :?). I like his color too, I usually prefer the darker colors like bay, brown, and black and have never cared much for a sorrel horse and I was afraid that he would be the orangey sorrel that is so common. Since he is turning kindof a darker chesnut, I think I can live with it though:wink:.

Does anyone think he will grow a flaxen mane as he gets older or will it stay the darker red color?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is adroable! I soo want him. He did grow into his head and he looks great now! 

He is going to be a big guy, if he's too big for you send him this way. He will fit in well with Caly and Vesta!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I think his mane & tail will probably stay the same color but then again you never know..
I am like you I don't care much for the orange colored sorrels they are too common, but I do like his color a dark deep red it's very stunning...flips my hair almost the color of mine lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh man i am in love! (shhh don't tell my hubby  )

He is so cute and i am excited to see him grow up and be a "big" boy lol


----------



## Shadow157 (Mar 21, 2009)

haha still letting that thing hang huh?:wink:

Hes so adorable! I bet his mane and tail will lighten up a little..... too cute, sounds like youre doing a great job with him!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Hes.Huge.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Look at those ears!!!!!!!!! If he some how comes up missing... Don't look at my ranch first... Because he TOTALLY isn't in California being Cricket's little brother... Cross my heart =P


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is sooo super cute! Cant wait to see him all grown!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

SOOOOO CUUUUUUTE! He's still sorta fuzzy! Makes me wanna just squish his cheeks... 

He'd probably kick me. But it would be worth it. Though it would hurt.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love his rich color!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is soooo big! I cannot wait to see how he turns out. His color is amazing, he's gonna be a stunner!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. Tiff, Vesta and Caly can totally just come to stay with us. I am quite certain that they would get along wonderfully with my 4 big'uns.......well 3 1/2 big'uns anyway LOL.

Yep, still letting it all hang out. I have figured out that he must just be incredibly relaxed cause the only time he sucks it in is when he is eating on mom.

GypsyTally, come on down and get to squishing LOL. He hasn't offered to kick any humans yet and the last time he tried to kick another horse, he was severely reprimanded. Dobe is being a good daddy figure to the little guy.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh he is gorgeous!! <3 the color reminds me of D.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's adorable...if he goes missing, don't come looking in AZ...Lol!!!


----------

